# [Oracle] Primary Key Wert Ändern?



## wSam (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Kann ich ein als Primary Key definiertes Attribut später mit update noch ändern?
(Es ist ein String, welcher zusammen mit einer ID einen composite Primary Key bildet). Wenn ich nun diesen String ändere, wird es nicht in der DB gespeichert.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Gruss


----------



## Exceptionfault (28. Juni 2006)

Den Wert der Primary Key Spalte kannst du selbstverständlich updaten. Es können lediglich 2 Gründe existieren, warum es nicht geht:

1.) Der Wert nach dem Update ist nicht mehr eindeutig. D.h. du bekommst einen ORA-00001.
2.) Du verweist mit FOREIGN - Keys auf den Primary Key und die FOREIGN KEYS sind nicht auf UPDATE NULL, oder UPDATE CASCADE gesetzt. Dann bekommst und einen "Referentiellen Integritäts" - Fehler.

Wenn du bei dem Update auf keinen Fehler läufst, der Wert aber trotzdem nicht gespeichert wird, kann es eigentlich nur an einem fehlenden COMMIT liegen.


----------

